# Book Lovers Windows Aero Theme



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 4, 2013)

If you love books, heh, then you may like this wonderful Aero Windows PC theme:

The Beauty of Books theme - Microsoft Windows

Download it then store it in your Windows/Web/Wallpaper folder (if it does not automatically install).

At your desktop right click and select "Personalize" then select the theme and set it up as a Slideshow switching the backgrounds periodically. The Windows 7 Aero desktop theme is very nice.

The libraries shown are almost as large as my own.


----------



## Wayne (May 4, 2013)

Thanks, that's a nice set of photos.

My current wallpaper is the photo from ww2, of the library at the bombed out holland house, near London.


----------

